# Hello :)



## CindyBay (Jun 19, 2014)

Hey everyone,

my name is Cindy and I signed up here, because of a university project of mine. It is my wish to create an informational exhibition about diabetes. It adresses children in the age of 5 to 15. I hope I am also welcome in this forum, even though i'm not acutally an diabetes patient.

Best,
Cindy


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 19, 2014)

Sounds interesting Cindy. Tell a bit more, for instance what sort of information do you intend to include? How do you plan to set it up?


----------



## CindyBay (Jun 22, 2014)

AlisonM said:


> Sounds interesting Cindy. Tell a bit more, for instance what sort of information do you intend to include? How do you plan to set it up?



Hey Alison,

first off I am collecting all kinds of information that children would seek. For example the symptoms and the reasons of diabetes. How a healthy life can look like and how to react to the diagnosis of diabetes. It is all supposed to be presented in a very simple and colorful way in order to make it attractive for children to visit. I want to include games and maybe some experiements. 

I also would love to gather some quotes and advice from affective families.

The whole thing is supposed to be really mobile. I want to rent an exhibiton-tent (e.g. like those kinds) in order to have the exhibiton to travel around at different schools. I would simple put it up on the schoolyard and try to include it in the curriculum of the schools. I already talked to some middle schools and they were very interested in my idea.

So in this forum I would love for some of you to share their story, especially if your child is in the age of the target group 

Let me know, if you need further information.

Best Cindy


----------

